

Hardwired differences between male and female brains discovered - georgecmu
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/the-hardwired-difference-between-male-and-female-brains-could-explain-why-men-are-better-at-map-reading-8978248.html

======
DigitalJack
Anyone have a link to the actual study?

~~~
georgecmu
That's the best I could find:

[http://www.uphs.upenn.edu/news/News_Releases/2013/12/verma/](http://www.uphs.upenn.edu/news/News_Releases/2013/12/verma/)

